# Fishing at Camp Bartlett?



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm taking my son to Camp Bartlett on Friday. Does anyone have any experience with the fishing opportunities at the small lake that's up there?

I've read online that you have to purchase a Camp Bartlett fishing license. I've heard that there are fish in the little lake, but not sure how well it's stocked.

I'm a fly rod guy, so I was planning on taking up some streamers, wooly buggers, and some nymphs and give it a try for a couple of hours. Is it worth the effort of taking all my fishing gear up there? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

If I recall- your son could fish not sure you can- I know when my son went there were some big fish stocked in there. That's been a few years.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Went two years ago--everyone had to buy a license. I think it was $5. Fishing was slow to fair. We fished from the dam, where it was a little deeper. I saw one kid catch one on a fly, everyone else seemed to be using spinners. 

The fish were pretty good sized. I'd say take your stuff. 

The also have a skeet shooting game for leaders on the last day. I highly recommend it. 

AF


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been up there several times over the years. I have always seen people fishing. Sorry I'm not much help . Maybe someone at the scout office could answer your question. Out of state license and artificial lures rings a bell.


----------

